# sampling my menu to boost a dead pastry case



## jralva (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi guys,
I walked into a meal replacement establishment that is owned by a former boss, its fairly new. His savory items are clean simple and high quality but i found his dessert and pastry case to be pretty blah.

I thought about offering him samples of items that could make the case a but more catchy. 

right now he has an assortment of cupcakes that don't really move and your typical cheesecake and carrotcake slices.

I don't have a professional kitchen but I did work for a few upscale places where I learned some showstopper pieces.

So I was thinking since I go to school, and with the extra free time he might let me make my desserts in his kitchen at night or I could do a per day lease with a bakery kitchen or even have mine inspected. 

Do you guys know if a home kitchen can be inspected and be commercially approved?

anyway. here's what i thought of for the menu- having only myself baking:

creme brulee-could use organinc eggs and cream 

chocolate pain- this is my version of the classic concord cake-( piped out chocolate merigue straws haphazardly palced on layers of merigue discs layered with italian triple cream mascarone lightly sweetened ) THIS ONE IS THE SHOWPIECE

whipped peanut butter cheesecake - no bake cheesecake just whipped and frozen rustic looking decorated with cocoa stencils 

whole wheat chocolate chunk cookies

maybe freshfruit tarts?

what do you guys think? any suggestions


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Best thing to do would be to work in the said restaurant kitchen, use thier ingredients, and get paid by the piece or hour. There are waaay too many hassles of baking for restaurant in your own home.

Don't get too fancy on your first time. Try to imagine a server getting a slice of whatever out of the case during a rush: If it's too delicate or messy, the server won't want to sell it and consequently the owner won't want to buy it. Fresh fruit tarts are nice, but the shelf life sucks--best a day at the most-- so don't do them unless it's for a Fri or Sat night. 

Be diplomatic in suggesting new items to the owner, sometime an owner keeps on items for sentimental reasons, or for favorite customers, or simply even though they are "plain", they sell well. In other words, the owner knows best--or thinks s/he does-- about what their customers like and what will sell, and for how much.


----------



## jjbbqguy (Jun 23, 2007)

I agree. Either let him give you a % of the desserts or pay you hourly. Start out simple and feel out the market.


----------

